# Ring finger amputation on dominant hand



## MC10 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi, all.

I've been following these forums for a while now, but this is my first post. Normally if I had any questions, they'd be answered with a quick forum search, but I couldn't find anything about my recent situation. Sorry if this sounds silly.

I have been aspiring to become a police officer for quite some time now. My recent concern is that I may have to have the ring finger (of my dominant hand) amputated due to a possible bone infection. Will this be a definite disqualification? To the best of your guys' knowledge (or in your honest opinion), would a police department NOT hire somebody in this situation based on concerns regarding the applicant's ability to handle a firearm?

Thanks a lot, guys.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

4. Extremities

a. Category A medical conditions shall include:

i. hemipelvectomy,

ii. hip disarticulation,

iii. above-the-knee amputation,

iv. upper extremity amputation at or above the wrist, of either thumb, or of digits if absence of those digits interferes with performance of essential job functions, (which includes weapon firing with either hand)

http://www.mass.gov/anf/docs/hrd/cs/medicalstandardspat/cs-pat-physicians-guide.doc

Category A are Disqualifying

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Start training with your "weak"hand my friend.


----------



## MC10 (Oct 11, 2012)

Haha, thanks to both of you.

Regarding the part that says, "amputation... of digits if absence of those digits interferes with performance of essential job functions, (which includes weapon firing with either hand)": I guess that will be left up to the discretion of the hiring department? Because technically, I can still hold a gun and fire it...

The amputation is only a small possibility for now -- not a certainty. So until then, I probably won't be training my other hand


----------

